

Ask HN: Security Focused Android Market - trickjarrett

I submitted this last night, got a few upvotes but no comments. Am resubmitting in hopes of drawing some more feedback.<p>---<p>One of the major concerns for one of my iPhone friends who I am trying to convert to Android is the security that comes from the more open platform, and I explained the current security level.<p>So I began considering the idea of an App market that is heavily security focused. Each app is auto-reviewed by a system which looks for obvious threats to security. Then there would also be paid app-reviewers who go into the code and trace, explore, etc.<p>App inclusion in the market would be based off submissions by app authors, it would include a questionnaire (like the apple market), as well as an application fee (once per application, no matter number of rejections) etc. This is a clearly defined system, the apps permitted in this market are only "apps" and not "games" and no wallpapers, etc.<p>Customers would be able to subscribe to it and have access to the reviews, as well as subscribe to reviews by various reviewers.<p>So - what do you guys think? Is this feasible? Is there a business in this idea?
======
devmonk
I'm not sure on its own that a "more secure" app marketplace is filling any
specific need.

I think rather you'd want to think about being the provider for various
organizations that need secure marketplaces of their own.

For example, various countries/organizations may want a set of applications
that meet specified criteria.

You could still have a single marketplace internally, but to each customer, it
would seem that you have a customer-specific secure marketplaces.

But first, you need to have a customer to provide this service to. And find
out your competitors. For example, I believe at least one U.S. military branch
provides their own apps. Could you provide something they can't do on their
own?

